# Hi there from the Motherland



## Paul1978 (May 13, 2011)

Good day to you all. I just stumbled across this website today and the members struck me as being really supportive and polite. Hence why i decided to join. My name is Paul and I'm a Brit/Limey/Le Ros-beef/Tommy or whatever you would like to use  I've been living in Moscow for five years now translating German and Russian. I usually do armor modelling, but have recently got into aircraft. I don't know why but there's something beautiful about WW2 planes. I've built Tamiya's Tropical Spit which went well and Hasegawa's Typhoon which, well, i learned never to mask camo patterns using Vallejo mask gel.

As for my fav aircraft off all time, I adore the Mosquito. I have Tamiya's 1/48 kit to build but i want to experiment on other models first so not to mess the Mossie up. I love the B-17 - something beautiful about its shape and maybe like so many others, the P-51 Mustang - so gorgeous!!!

I look forward to meeting you on here and i will be bothering a lot of you for techniques and support )

Paul


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 13, 2011)

G'day Paul, nice to have you join us and look forward to seeing some of your skills.........Oh and you forgot the handle 'pommy', my second name.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2011)

Welcome Paul. Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Wildcat (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard Paul.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (May 13, 2011)

Hello Paul and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paul1978 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated and i look forward to racking your brains 

Oh and Vic, one of my Aussie colleague called us the Whinging Poms


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome Paul.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Paul. As you've already noticed this forum is very friendly and extremely knowledgeable. I'm not sure there is anyone here that won't be willing to lend you a hand in anyway they can. 

I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 13, 2011)

Welcome Paul. Paul...what a great name, I've always liked it. Hints at nobility, panache, style - the kind of guy who is irresistable to beautiful women.

Supportive? Polite? Wait until that [email protected] Swede turns up....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard Paul!


----------



## Paul1978 (May 13, 2011)

Cheers lads and your welcomes are much appreciated.  

Max, as for my name, rather dull in my opinion but irresistible to women, i'd love that. Being here in Russia, well, i'm a lucky boy ))) (beautiful but complicated)


----------



## Geedee (May 13, 2011)

Welocme to the family


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2011)

Paul1978 said:


> Cheers lads and your welcomes are much appreciated.
> 
> Max, as for my name, rather dull in my opinion but irresistible to women, i'd love that. Being here in Russia, well, i'm a *lucky* boy ))) (beautiful but complicated)


 
Exactly who Paul...I mean, Max was refering to! 

Welcome to the forum from across the Pond!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 13, 2011)

Paul1978 said:


> Thanks guys. Much appreciated and i look forward to racking your brains
> 
> Oh and Vic, one of my Aussie colleague called us the Whinging Poms


 
To bl**dy true mate, but sometimes I wonder who's the worst, Poms or Aussies...........................now watch the beer cans fly.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

